
List of 30 Slack Alternatives - Yuval_Halevi
https://startupstash.com/slack-alternatives/
======
ktpsns
A long and badly curated list of software -- at least from some I know, such
as Trello or Freedcamp, they follow very different paradigms then Slack. They
want to solve another problem.

Slack pretends to be a child of IRC. There are plenty of contemporary chat
room alternatives, such as Gitter, Matrix, IRCv3.

